# Homemade Tiller



## PM1035 (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone made a tiller that you can drag behind your riding mower? I need to do my back yard and was thinking of a 2x4 frame with long nails in it to break up the dirt. I guess it would need a little weight on it. I just don’t want to spend the money on a rental. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 26, 2019)

look for a used harrow rake, even a new chain harrow is pretty cheap at northern tool. Not going to be breaking up new ground but they work well if all you want to do is scratch up the dirt and knock down the lumps in tilled ground it'll work great. For prepping and breaking ground you really need a rotary tiller or a plow.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...AfGO2MRglwigGuAMVLiLwEO34mk1qfjcaAkYfEALw_wcB


----------



## PM1035 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks Ironman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2019)

Is it summer wherever you live?! Still have another 3.5-4 months here before it's time to do gardening.

Anyhow, nails aren't going to do much tilling. If the ground is that soft that it'd actually work it'd be a waste of time anyhow.
Are you trying to put in a garden?


----------



## PM1035 (Feb 26, 2019)

Warm day in Tennessee today. The flowers are blooming but we are getting another cold front coming through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2019)

PM1035 said:


> Warm day in Tennessee today. The flowers are blooming but we are getting another cold front coming through
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That's crazy. Still have another 3 months before that here. It's been below zero in the mornings and warming up to high 20s during the day.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 27, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> That's crazy. Still have another 3 months before that here. It's been below zero in the mornings and warming up to high 20s during the day.



Warm where you are, -17F the other morning, -10 yesterday and 0F today. Highs have barely broken into the positives all week.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 28, 2019)

ironman_gq said:


> Warm where you are, -17F the other morning, -10 yesterday and 0F today. Highs have barely broken into the positives all week.



Yeah it's been nice. I wouldn't mind if it stayed like this year round actually.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 6, 2019)

i think it would fall apart, and not achieve much. maybe get a cheap used front tine tiller. or try to hire someone to come till it cheap. Is it for a garden, new lawn, fixing existing lawn??


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 31, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no doubt about it... definitely sounds cold!!! brr. we caught some of the latest cold front in from the N.. 42f this morning, 55fish today. add in the wind after 3:30 pm.... brrr. still... chilly for us. stay warm up there in AK and MN



Was 24* this morning, got to 54* this afternoon. Too darn hot!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 31, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 726974
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snow is all gone (very early for here, they are saying it's the hottest spring in something like 40 years. a good 10* above average in March). Ground is mushy still. I wouldn't expect any farm planting to happen until mid May or so.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 31, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Snow is all gone (very early for here, they are saying it's the hottest spring in something like 40 years. a good 10* above average in March). Ground is mushy still. I wouldn't expect any farm planting to happen until mid May or so.



when is breakup for you...?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 1, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> when is breakup for you...?



Generally starts turning into spring mid-late March and it's pretty much mud and mush April into May.
This year though, I'd guess we are a good 2+ weeks early than normal if the weather continues like this.

On the Facebooks it popped up with a pick I took 2 years ago today where it was 42* and I commented that everything was melting. It's been getting in the 40s and even into the 50s most of March this year.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2019)

My son just picked up a gravely super convertible L8 walk behind with many attachments for $250. There’s are out there priced affordable. There work horses.

I have a 60’s cub cadet 100 / 10 hp with the creeper tranny and the tiller. It was $100 for the tractor and $75 for the tiller.


----------

